# كل ما تعرفه عن صناعة الجل



## صيدلي وكيميائي (11 مايو 2007)

اخواني اخواتي في هذا الملتقى السوبر رائع لربما هذه اول مشاركة الي في هذا الملتقي واردت ان تكون اول مشاركة
لي هي في اكثر الاشياء التى اشتغلت بها وهي الجل
اليكم المواد الاساسية في تحير الجل وهي:
carbapol (carbomer)
TEA (triethylamine)
alcohol 30-40%
glyceren as humectant 
PG (proyline glycol)
D.W
اضافات اخرى:
aloe vera oil
colorents
flavors

اتمنى اي واحد عنه طرق لعمل الجل بطرق اكثر اقتصادية واعلى جوده يكتبها هنا
سواءا جل للشعر او للعلاج
وانا اول باول راح انزل تركيبات علاجية للجل

لكن من اكثر المشكلات التي تواجهنا في عمل الجل هي كيف يمكن جعل الجل يثبت الشعر بشكل كبير كما هو الموجود في السوق والمرغوب به من قبل الناس
لو سمحتم اي احد عنده طريقة للتثبيت يقولها
طبعا من مواد التثبيت مثل ال PVP
لكن لها اضرار كثيرة
فهل هناك مواد مثبته اخرى او طرق اخرى ؟؟؟
محمود - فلسطين


----------



## ziadahmad (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة 

هل يكمكن ان تشرح لنا طريقة خلط المواد 

و كيفية تعبئته 
و شكرا 
و يوجد عندي بعض التراكيب 
حمل الملف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/138987/1180323795.zip

ارجوا ان تستفيد منها


----------



## صيدلي وكيميائي (28 مايو 2007)

بالنسبة لطريقة الخلط فهي كالتالي
نضيف المادة الحافظة على الماء اولاوهي ال bezoic acid او الملح من هذه المادة ونحركه حتى يذوب
والنسبة تكون مايقارب 0.8 من المادة الحافظة الي 100 مل من الماء
نذيب المادة الحافظة في الكحول او في لماء مباشرة 
وتكون النسبة 1.5 جرام من المثبت الي 6_7 مل من الكحول لكل 100 مل من الماء
ثم نضيف مادة اللمعة والجلسرين للماء
بنسبة 2مل جلسرين الي 2مل من المعة
وبعدها نضيف ال carbomer شيئا فشيئا حتى تختلط تماما
ونحرك جيدا ونتركة فترة كافية لاذابة الكاربومير جيدا لانه يتكتل جزء منه
ثم نضيف ال TEAوهي المادة التي تثبته على ان يكون ال PH 7 يعني متعادل
وهي ما يقارب 1 مل من المادة لكل 100 مل
تحياتي
اتمنى ان يضع الكل هنا ما لديه من معلومات


----------



## oly (3 يوليو 2007)

اريد تصنيع مواد التجميل


----------



## soky (10 أغسطس 2007)

حملنا الملف مشكور لكن الملف نوعه ايه حتى يمكننى قراءته


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## قاسم فارس (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :
الرجاء كتابة طريقة صناعة كريمات اليدين


----------



## محمد نصار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*ما هى مادة اللمعة؟*


----------



## العبقرينو (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير 
مشكورين


----------



## سوار العسل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومة


----------



## يوسف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

طريقة قديمة لصناعة الجل
صمغ الكثيرة محلول بالماء مع مادة حافظة. هل يمكن خلطها مع الطرق التي ذكرتها وذكرها الأخوة في الموقع؟؟؟


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## حسام ح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## malvi (9 فبراير 2010)

*اضافة العطر الى الجل*

ارجو الافادة بموضوع اضافة العطر الى الجل لانه يعكر الجل


----------



## العجمىى (9 فبراير 2010)

يوجد عطر مائى هو الافضل للجل وليس العطر الزيتى


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## حسن مشمش (12 فبراير 2010)

الكوليستيرول

نوعان : عالي الكثافة وما يعرف بالكوليستيرول النافع
منخفض الكثافة وما يعرف بالكوليستيرول الضار
هناك مفهوم خاطيء في التغذية حول الكوليستيرول ومن هنا أود سرد بعض المعلومات بشكل مختصر جدا" وكلي أمل ان ينفعنا الله جميعا" بهذه الملاحظات :
مصدره : عشرون بالمئة منه يصل الجسم عن طريق الغذاء
وثمانون بالمئة منه تنتج في الكبد ؟ وهي ضرورية 
جدا" لانتاج عصارات الصفراء والتي تتكون من 
عدة عناصر أهمها ياقوت الصفراء وزمرد الصفراء
وللوراثة علاقة وطيدة بارتفاع مستوى الوليستيرول في الدم ولا اعراض لارتفاع مستواه ولا يتم الكشف عنه الا بالتحاليل المخبرية ( ممكن ان يكون مستواه مرتفع عند الأطفال عبر الوراثة )
أما ما يأتي منه عن طريق الغذاء : مصدره الدهون المشبعة بالدرجة الأولى وهنا تدخل مفاهيم خاطئة في الغذاء:
الوجبات السريعة هي المسؤول الأول 
الغذاء ( المنزلي ) الذي لا يراعي بعض الشروط يصبح مسؤولا" أيضا" 
والمسؤول عن ارتفاع مستواه في الطعام تتدرج المسؤوليه :
من استخدام المارغرين ( السمن الصناعي) على رأس القائمة وهو برأيي الشخصي سم قاتل ؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى شاكلته السمن المعلب والذي لا نعرف مصدره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الزيوت المهدرجة بكل انواعها ؟؟؟؟؟
والمفهوم الخاطيء عند الكثيرين أننا نطبخ بالزيت لنتحاشى الكوليستيرول !!!!!
وهنا بيت القصيد : على ربة البيت عند تحضيرها الطعام عدم رفع درجة حرارة الزيت لئلا ينقلب الى الحالة المشبعة وما ينصح به من قبل الأطباء هو في حالته الطبيعية ( دون تسخين ) 
فعندما ترتفع حرارته يتحول الى زيوت مشبعة ( ضارة )
وتتفاوت درجة تحول الزيوت الى المشبعة عن طريق التسخين حسب نوع الزيت المستخدم وأفضلها هو زيت الزيتون حيث يتحمل درجة حرارة أعلى من مثيلاته من الزيوت ؟؟
الزبدة حيوانية او نباتية مصدر مهم للكوليستيرول
الحليب كامل الدسم ومشتقاته ( لبن رائب + لبنه + جبنه ....)
مصدر مهم ايضا"
الدهن الحيواني مصدر لا بأس به أيضا" ولكنه أخف من المصادر السابقة ( ألية الخروف أخف ضررا" من الدسم المهدرجة والسمن وهذا ما يستغربه أغلب الناس !!
ومن هذه الكلمات اقولها بصوت عال أن الغذاء مسؤول عن خمس الكوليستيرول في الجسم فقط وليس الكل !!!!
لن ادخل في مجال العلاج ولكن من حديثي هذا قصدت التنبيه عن المخاطر وما علينا الا الانتباه لذلك في طعامنا وخاصة عند قليلي الحركة وذووا الأعمال المكتبية ؟
وأيضا انبه ان الكوليستيرول يدخل في تركيب جدار الخلية وهنا يكون الجسم بحاجة ماسة له ولكن بنسب تكفي الجسم وهي نسبة بسيطة
وأيضا" في سياق حديثي هذا أود أن أذكر أن نوعي الكوليستيرول عالي الكثافة hdl ومنخفض الكثافة ldl أي الضار والنافع كل واحد منهما يخفض نسبة الآخر؟
أي بامكاننا تخفيض مستوى الضار عن طريق رفع مستوى النافع وذلك من خلال طعام نتناوله يرفع النافع (عالي الكثافة)
وفي خلاصة حديثي أود أن أذكر ثانية أن الخطأ الفادح ان البعض مع زعمه انه يطبخ بالزيت تفاديا" للكوليستيرول فانه يقوم باحماء الزيت الى درجة عالية وهو لا يدري انه حوله الى سموم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو ثم أرجو ثم أرجو الحذر والحيطة ؟؟

أخوكم في الله / حسن بن محمود مشمش
حرر في / جده / 12 / 2 /2010 م


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم (صيدلى)
احب اولا ان اشكرك على المجهود الرائع الذى تقوم به واحب ان استوضح مايلى :
ما هى ماده اللمعه التى تقصدها فى تركيبه الجل ؟
وهل لماده التايلوز استعمال مع هذه التركيبه ؟
وعلى حد علمى ان الملح مذيب للجل وعن تجربه شخصيه بيحل الماده الجيلاتينيه للجل ؟
وان الماده الحافظة يا فورمالين او سوربات او بنزوات .
وهل عدم وضع الكحول للجل يأثر على جوده الخامه


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

وارجو منك اخى الكريم تعديل ما هو خطاء فى الخلطه التاليه لتصنيع الجل للشعر 
المواد المستخدمه لصنع 150 ك جل 
1 ك كاربابول المادة الجيلاتينه للجل
1/2 ك تايلوز لزياده اللزوجه وتثبيت القوام 
1/2 ك جلسرين للنعومه واللمعان
100 جم من العطر المائى معطر
25 جم فورمالين ماده حافظه
150 لتر ماء مقطر المحتوى


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

ثانيا :
بالنسبه للاخ المحترم اللى كان بيسال عن طرق تعبئته ؟
اولا : انت بتحتاج لخلاط سعه 100 او 200 لتر حسب تكوين الخلطة المراط تحضيرها
بسعه موتور حصان او 1/2 حصان للتقليب حتى تكون خامه طيبه للجل 
ثانيا : مكبس هيدروليك ضغط هوا للتعبئه فى الزجاجات المراد التعبئه فيها او البرطمانات 
حتى يعيطيك الشكل المفرغ للخامه وهى الاكثر طلبا فى السوق عن الخامه المصمته 
ثالثا : الشكل النهائى للمنتج على حسب الطرق المتوفره لك مثل التغليف البلاستيكى 
او الكرتون .


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم الله ووفققكم فيما تطلبون وتبغون


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور
رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمد عوض (1 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي في الله علي المعومات القيمة
ممكن طريقة الجل لعمل كمية قليلة 
وجزاك الله خير علي المساعدة


----------



## م / محمد عوض (7 سبتمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## faycelou (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا على جميع المعلومات القيمة فقط لو كان ممكن عندي مشكل 
في صناعة الجل افيدونا حفضكم الله انا عملت الجل لاكن عندي مشكل في النهاية اتحصل على فقعات هوائةكثيرة ما عرفت الحل مع العلم انا احد الاخوان نصحني بترك الكربوبول مدة 12ساعة في الماء وفعلا تركته وبقي نفس المشكل وشكرا للجميع على المجهودات وفي ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## e7sas-saudi (23 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور 

يعطيك العافيه


----------

